# mystery crab!!!



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I was just feeding my fish after getting off work. And while doing so, I notice my fire shrimp fighting with something. I notice there was a small white crab that I've never seen before. it is somewhat reminescent of my emerald crab, hairy legs, small claws, but it's bright white and about half it's size Any ideas as to what this thing is?


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

its a deadly bulgiruim nightmare crab, thought to be extict for 100's of years.

do not touch it, do not disturb it, or you, and your fish may suffer the concequences.

kidding of course. can you snap a photo of it?


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I've only seen one time in the month and a half I've had the tank, plus I bought most of my rock within the first two weeks. It was the weirdest thing I've seen pop up in there yet.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, snap a pic and post it up to get an ID.


----------

